# Kerrville Shriener Park this weekend



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Got down there Thursday afternoon and everything was great.Deer and axis were everywhere,park about 1/2 full.Friday afternoon,a pickup with probably 6 people pull across the road from the full hook-up sites,and set up a tent.about an hour later,3 more trucks and a car pull up at the same site and commence to setting up tents,6 in all.I counted 24 people in the one camp site.They built a big fire at the site next to them at dark and cranked up the music,laughing and hollering.I cranked up the a/c on high so we couldn't here them,but about 2am got up to wizz,and they were still at it.The park rules are 8 people to a site and 2 vehicles.The camp host are about 100 yards away,and security drove around all day.They even had pellet guns shooting beer cans.I didn't raise helll,just learned my lesson and won't go back on a weekend.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

We just got home from a week + of tourning the hill country in our [email protected] Kerrville was our last stop to use as a base for Fredericksburg / Luckenbach outings. 

To sum it up; You are correct; shaking the dust off my sandals over that place-- just got back from Kerville Schriener park last night...paid for 2 nights, left at sunrise after one night. We will never go back...beautiful park, weird obscure unpublished rules/selectively enforced---just not my kinda place. Too many other beautiful places to go camping in Texas.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

It use to be the only place we went when in Kerrville but they just let to much slide there. It will bite them at some point. I hate to see it because it is such a nice park. We now stay at Buckhorn Lake Resort when in Kerrville.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We planned to check out Buckhorn,but ran out of time.Do you have a certain campsite you favor?So glad to here someone here at 2Cool has been there.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We always get a pull thru site because of the length of our 5th wheel and truck. We like sites 6064 and 6065 because of the nice trees those two sites have and the larger patio areas they have, the problem is getting one of them. They are all nice level sites and the park is well taken care of. We were there over Memorial Day weekend and were discussing last night going back 8/26 - 8/31. It is about a 5 minute drive to the main street into Kerrville. I usually always have our RV washed when we are there by the mobile wash and wax guy. Our 5th wheel is 39' long and back in May I had it washed and waxed for $160. Hope this helps.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

catndahats said:


> We just got home from a week + of tourning the hill country in our [email protected] Kerrville was our last stop to use as a base for Fredericksburg / Luckenbach outings.
> 
> To sum it up; You are correct; shaking the dust off my sandals over that place-- just got back from Kerville Schriener park last night...paid for 2 nights, left at sunrise after one night. We will never go back...beautiful park, weird obscure unpublished rules/selectively enforced---just not my kinda place. Too many other beautiful places to go camping in Texas.


Were you in Deerfield? We were in 113.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

yes, down at the other end...#130. Place had a weird vibe from the moment we pulled in but we had already paid...so we left the park as soon as we unhitched (did not even set up our camp) and drove straight to Fredericksburg and Luckenbach and had a blast. 

Returned and showered (was followed around by some host or ranger type person--made me feel like I was being spied on). Then we left again for dinner out...returned late---witnessed a group of 3 vehicles bypassing the security gate...listened to the neighbors argue late into the night, random cars zooming around way after quiet hours... decided to leave as soon as we woke up.

I can't really say anything terrible about the park in itself---Nice park, just felt uncomfortable...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

When we left Sunday morning,I told my wife someone had driven around the gate.I saw their tracks going up the hill and around the rocks that line the road.That Retro trailer by ya'll was cool looking,but I don't think it'd be for me.We done the same thing ya'll did.Got out and drove around F'burg and had supper at Mamasita's.The last time we were there,we stayed in 130.Best I remember,it was pretty unlevel.


----------

